# Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2009)

*Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht


----------



## djfussel (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Na das wäre doch jetzt die Gelegenheit dass meine Geforce 280 GTX mal zeigen kann was mit dem Lüfter geht  !


Somit bewerbe ich mich hiermit !

Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2009)

*Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Sehr schön 

Dann möchte ich mich hiermit mal für den Lesertest bewerben.

Die Teilnahme Bedingungen erfülle ich alle und akzeptiere ich natürlich! 

Grafikkarten stehen ein paar zur Auswahl für den Test.
In Frage kommen für mich entweder eine GTS 250 für die ich sowieso einen Kühler suche oder eine 8800 GTS die noch eine potentere Kühlung für den hwbot braucht.

Erfahrungen mit Kühler wechseln habe ich durchaus schon gesammelt mit den verschiedensten Karten.

Aber ich möchte einfach mal dieses "Bewerbungsfoto" sprechen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pipo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Ich würde mich auch dafür bewerben.

Mein Case , das Xigmatek Midgard Window, und meine Grafikkarte nVidia GTX285 würden sich darüber freuen !!
Hier mal meine Angaben vom System welches in meinem Besitze ist. 

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 920 BOX, Quad Core, 2.66 GHz, LGA 1366 
CPU Cooler: H50 Hydro CPU Cooler Corsair 
RAM: Corsair TR3X6G1333C9, 6GB (3x2GB), DDR3 1333 / PC3-10666, 8-8-8-20-74@ 1.65V, unbuffered, 240-pin 
Chipsatz: Intel X58, Intel ICH10R 
Mainboard: Asus P6T DELUXE, ATX, Intel X58, QPI 6.4GHz, Intel LGA1366, 6xDDR3 1600MHz, PCI-E V2.0 
Harddisk: 2x 750GB Samsung HD753LJ, F1, 7200rpm, 32MB, SATA-II, Raid0 
Grafik: Asus GTX-285 1GB DDR3, PCI-E 2.0 x16 Tri-SLI, 55nm, HDCP Ready, HDMI over DVI, Tri-Sli Untertützung 
Laufwerke: LG GGC-H20L, HD-DVD/BluRay ROM, 16x DVD Brenner, LS, SATA 
Slots: 3x PCI Express x16 (2.0) – @ x16/x16/x1 oder x16/x8/x8 (1x besetzt), 1x PCI Express x4, 2x PCI 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard Window 
Netzteil: Corsair 620W HX620W 
Betriebssystem: Windows Se7en RTF - (D) 64-bit-Version 
Graka Treiber: 191.03 Beta

- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein - BIN ICH 
- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - KEIN PROBLEM 
- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Grafikkartenkühlern besitzen - NOCH NICHT WIRKLICH ABER HABE GEWISSE MODDING ERFAHRUNG 
- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - SICHERLICH
- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen - KAMERA IST STARTBEREIT
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen - HOPEFULLY ZU MEINES GUTEN 
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details - FREU MICH SCHON 
- Bei einem gut aufgebauten und verständlich geschriebenen Test besteht die Möglichkeit, dass er in einer der kommenden Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware abgedruckt wird - SOLLTE KEIN PROBLEM DARSTELLEN, TESTS WERDEN MIT FUTUREMARK UND PRIME AUF VERÄNDERUNG BEZÜGLICH AKTUELLEM SYSTEM ERSTELLT
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen - NEVER , ich brauch dieses Produkt ja für  mein System.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester - THANKS
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürfen Sie Ihre Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH


Hier noch zur Vollständigkeitshalber mein System !


http://www.sysprofile.de/id65191


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben.

Die Anforderungen erfülle ich alle.

Ich verbaue seit einigen Jahren schon Kühler von "Drittherstellern" auf meinen Grafikkarten und habe dadurch das passende, handwerkliche Geschick.

Da der Xigmatek anscheinend baugleich mit meinem SilenX Kühler ist, würde ich zu gerne testen, inwiefern die Unterschiede sind. 

Ebenso besitze ich einige Grafikkarten(Ati 9200, HD3450, GTX260, 8800GT (g92), die als Unterbau dienen, zum testen der Kompatibilität, der Temperatur und des Umbauaufwandes.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, diesen Test durchführen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Also ich würde mich sehr freuen ,wenn ich diese gute stück eventuell für PCGH und Caseking testen könnte.Die Anforderungen erfülle ich zu 100%.Ich habe sogar schon bei Xigmatek nachgefragt nach einen Testmuser, habe aber leider nur folgene Antwort bekommen: "Das mit den LESER Tests ist immer so eine Sache".Naja schade dann versuche ich es eben hier  .Meine ursprüngliche Frage war aber ob dieser Kühler auch auf eine Grafikkarte mit G80 GPU passen würde.Laut Aussage von Xigmatek passt der Kühler.Dieses würde ich natürlich sofort testen wollen und zwar am liebsten mit dem zum Lesertest ausgeschriebenen Modell.Des weiteren habe ich noch 2 8600gt Karten im Angebot (da könnte mann mal sehn ob die sich auch Passiv betreiben liesen) und noch eine X1950pro.Als Vergleichsprodukte könnte ich auf den Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro  und den Accelero S1 Rev2 zurückgreifen.Und einmal auf den Refenz Kühler der 8800gts (640MB A3),
also an Karten und Kühler vielfalt sollte es nicht mangeln.Zumal sich das gute stück neben meinem Thors Hammer doch recht gut machen würde 
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch überzeugen und halte hoffentlich bald dieses schöne Schmuckstück in den Händen,welches sich gut mit meinen Test zu den Testmustern von Globefan vertragen könnte ^^

MFG 
Mr.Ultimo


----------



## TheHille (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich sehr gerne für den Lesertest des GPU-Kühlers bewerben.
Mittlerweile hab ich auf meine ATI HD 4850 eine Scythe Musashi montiert und würde diese als Konkurrent einem Vergleichstest unterziehen.

In meinem Blog hab ich bereits einiges zu meinem PC hinterlassen, dürfte auch als Schreibqualifikation ausreichen. 

Gerade die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke würde ich unter die Lupe nehmen, vor allem wäre ich auf die Montage gespannt.

Zudem kann ich mit Glück auch eine Geforce 9600 GT der von ATI gegenüberstellen.

Ich würde mich über eine Auslosung von euch sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!

TheHille


----------



## Explosiv (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Mmh, der Kühler interessiert mich schon sehr  ,...

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest. 
Ich werde aber hier keine Romane schreiben, ich denke das ich einen relativ positiven Eindruck hier im Forum hinterlasse und deshalb könnt ihr euch eure Meinung selbst bilden.
Ich erfülle alle genannten Punkte, das reicht ;-D.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## jupph (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

meine liebe GTX 280 hat schon so Einiges durch.
Angefangen von lieblosen Sägearbeiten am Originalkühler bis hin zum
ausführlichen Test des HR-03 GTX hat sie viel ertragen müssen,
tut aber immernoch gehörig ihren Dienst.

Trotzdem denke ich, dass die Gute noch nicht am Ende ihres Leidesweges
angekommen ist.
Erst ein Test des Xigmatek Bifrost würde mein Bastlerherz eventuell davon
abhalten die nächste Zeit an ihr Hand anzulegen.
Getestet wird in einem HAF 932. Konkurrenten sind, wie erwähnt, der Originalkühler und der HR-03 GTX.
*
Also bitte helft meiner armen GraKa. 
Auf das sie bald in "Ruhe" ihren Dienst tuen kann.*


----------



## KeiteH (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Ich möchte nicht selber testen, 
freue mich aber schon auf einen "coolen" Testbericht 


greetz


----------



## nitg (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Ich würd mich gerne für den Test bewerben.

Hab eine übertaktete 9800GT mit Referenzkühlung.


----------



## x1nghui (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich gerne für einen Lesertest bewerben.
Ich durfte schon einges an Erfahrung an GraKa Kühler sammeln und habe auch keine 2 linke Hände. Es hat bis jetzt noch kein Standartkühler bei mir länger als 3 Tage durchgehalten  
Habe schon Kühler wie den Scythe Musashi, Accelero S1, Thermalright HR-03 GT & Rev. a, etc genauer getestet und teilweise auch modifiziert.

Zum Testen habe ich derzeit eine GTX 260² und eine GTS 250 zur Verfügung.

Ich bin zudem auch ein Hobbyfotograf:


----------



## Hardrunner (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben. 

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich schon lange mit Computer-Hardware in allen Bereichen.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen eigenen Testbericht verfasst. Jedoch schon sehr viele gute und auch schlechtere gelesen und bin mir über die Anforderungen bewusst. Nun möchte ich auch einmal einen Testbericht schreiben.

Da mir der Kühler meiner Powercolor 4870 PCS+ zu laut unter Volllast ist und zugleich keine weiteren Takterhöhungen erlaubt, würde ich gerne an diesem Lesertest mit meiner 4870 teilnehmen. Ich besitze eine 8 Megapixel-Digitalkamera von Samstung (S85) und habe eine, meiner Meinung nach gute, schreibe 
Zudem würde ich gerne verschiedene Belüftungs-Methoden testen (wie z.B. offenes Gehäuse oder Tunnel vom Fenstergitter zum Kühler, etc. was mir eben noch so einfällt).
Würde mich freuen dies umsetzen zu dürfen 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hardrunner


----------



## Medina (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den lesertest beweben.

Ich war leider seit ein paar wochen nicht mehr allzu aktiv im Forum, würde das jedoch gerne wieder ändern, v.a. jetzt wo ich noch einen Monat Zeit bis zum Zivildienst habe, ist Zeit gewiss kein Problem 

Zum Einsatz kommen würde eine 4890 von XFX. Zurzeit ist eine Accelero S1 mit 2 Scythe S-Flex 800 im Betrieb.
Ein Vergleich im Test mit besagtem Kühler, sowie dem Stock, wäre ein Bestandteil.

Der Umbau sollte leicht von statten gehen, da ich schon öfters den GPU-Kühler gegen einen alternativen getauscht habe, und somit auch Erfahrung in dem Bereich mitbringe.

Ich würde mich über eine Zusage der Redaktion freuen.

mfg Medina


----------



## Gutewicht (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit bewerben. 
Ich akzeptiere natürlich die Teilnahmebedingungen und würde mich riesig über eine Zusage freuen. Ebenfalls freuen würde sich natürlich meine GTX 260 Die läuft nämlich noch mit Standardkühler...damit sie von der Lautstärke her halbwegs erträglich ist, hab ich ein anderes BIOS mit niedrigeren Lüfterdrehzahlen geflashed. Leider wird sie dadurch recht warm und an OC ist auch nicht zu denken Falls ich den Kühler bekäme, würde ich die GTX260 sowohl bis zum Anschlag übertakten um Temperaturtests durchzuführen, als auch auf Silent-Eigenschaften eingehen

Vlg Gutewicht


----------



## monster23 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hi, ja ich möchte mich dann hiermit mal für den Lesertest bewerben.

Die Teilnahme Bedingungen erfülle ich alle und akzeptiere ich natürlich!

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Sapphire OC Edition 4890, Kühler hab ich auch schon einige Arctic Cooling Accelero S1, Arctic Cooling Accelero X1, Zalman VF900-Cu VGA-Kühler


Ich würde mich freuen der Community einen guten und ausführlich Test vorstellen zu dürfen.
http://geizhals.at/a302762.html


----------



## micky23 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Dann bewerbe ich mich mal auch 
Sämtliche Bedingungen werden akzeptiert und erfüllt.
Erfahrungen mit Grafikkartenkühler sind reichlich vorhanden.
Angefangen vom Zalmann VF 700 über den Zali 900, AC S1, AC Accelero Extreme 9800 GTX & 280 GTX bis zum TR HR 03 & HR 03 GTX.
Z.Z. eine Gainward GTX 275 in Betrieb.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein = *Bin ich!*
- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben *= Mach ich gern!*
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, Sie bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.*= Geht klar Chef !*
- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Grafikkartenkühlern besitzen = *Ist da!*
- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *= für was gib es einen Duden!*
- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen *= ja keine Ding!*
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen*=einverstanden!*
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details* = Geht klar!*
- Bei einem gut aufgebauten und verständlich geschriebenen Test besteht die Möglichkeit, dass er in einer der kommenden Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware abgedruckt wird *= Noch besser*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *=normal!*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester *= Auch oki!*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürfen Sie Ihre Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *= Noch besser!*
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden *= Jo kein Ding!*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen *= Normal!*

Wenn ich mich so um Kucke ich bin euer man !
Auf geht es !


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Ich möchte mich auch gerne bewerben.

Die Bedingungen habe ich gelesen , verstanden und werden komplett akzeptiert.

Zum Testen des Kühler stehen mehrere Grafikkarten zur Verfügung .

Selber habe ich schon einige Grafikkarten mit alternativ Kühlern versehen und bin somit in der Lage alles genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen endlich mal bei einem Lesertest mit machen zu dürfen.

Bis dahin ,

Micha


----------



## majorguns (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Liebe Redaktion,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich würde den Grafikkartenkühler gerne testen, da mir meine ATI HD4850 deutlich zu laut und zu heiß wird, Ahnung vom Montieren eines solchen Kühlers habe ich natürlich.
Die Grafikkarte wird so weit ich weiß von vielen Mitgliedern des Forums verwendet, sodas diese sehen könnten wie sich der Kühler in Verbindung mit ihr machen würde.

Einerseits würde ich testen welche Temperaturen im Idle Betrieb sowie unter Volllast erreicht werden, und ob auch wirklich alle Komponenten der Grafikkarte ausreichend gekühlt werden, denn was bringt wenn der Chip kühl bleibt, die SpaWas oder der RAM zu heiß werden, danach würde ich selbstverständlich noch sehen ob der Kühler die Wärme auch im übertaktetem Zustand problemlos abführen kann. 
Andererseits wäre mir natürlich die Lautstärke wichtig, den was bringt eine gute Kühlung wenn die Lautstärke unerträglich ist.
Ein weiterer Gesichtspunkt wäre die Montage, wie sich der kühler montieren lässt und ob es Probleme gibt außerdem natürlich wie viel Platz er weg nimmt.

Ich durfte bereits das Cougar CM Power 700 testen und denke das der Test schon gelungen ist, ich würde auch diesmal einen ausführlichen, ausreichend bebilderten und beschriebenen Testbericht abliefern.
Ich würde den Kühler selbstverständlich nicht weiterverkaufen.

Mit allen Bedingungen bin ich natürlich einverstanden!

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich zu dem Test auswählen würdet.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen MajorGuns


----------



## kahlertc (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*



Hallo!
Ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. Die gegebenen Anforderungen kann ich mit großer Sicherheit erfüllen, da ich mehrere Male Grafikkarte mit speziellem Lüfter verbaut hatte. Ein guter Schreibstil sollte auch kein Problem sein. Digitale Photos liefert meine PowerShot Pro 1 von Canon. 
Mit meiner GTX 260 von Palit könnte ich einen Vergleich der Temperaturen zum Standardlüfter, sowohl im Idle-, als auch im Spielemodus machen. Mit Furmark wäre ein Test und Extrembedingungen möglich. 
Die Lautstärke könnte ich leider nur subjektiv feststellen, wohingegen die Montage ausreichend bebildert und beschrieben werden könnte.
Als Abschluss würde ich versuchen, die Karte weiter zu übertakten, als es mit dem Standardlüfter möglich ist. 

Alles in allem würde ich mich sehr freuen, da der Standardlüfter doch recht laut ist, und ich gerne weiter übertakten würde. 
Liebe Grüße
kahlertc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

**UpDate**

Erst mal zu paar Fakten zu mir.
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt/jung und beschäftige mich schon ein ein paar Jahren mit Pc´s.
Habe schon mehr Updates, Zerlegungen und neue Augbauten hinter mir.
Egal ob meinen eigen Pc oder Freunde und Verwandte.


Nun zu das was ich bitten kann.
Meine GPU ist eine 4850 mit 512MB von der Firma GainWard. Es handelt sich um das Modell Golden Sample. Was von Haus aus eine Guten Kühler Besitzt und daher eine super verglich zu denn Xigmatek Bifrost gibt.Und da sie von Haus auch schon hoch getaktet ist (700/110MHz) und daher noch mehr wäre abgibt und daher eine super Test Objekt ist! Da werde ich auch Noctua NT-H1 WLP zu Deutsch Wärmeleitpaste.
Wo man denn Faktor durch unterschiedliche Wärmeleitpasten aus schlissen !

Nun ist aber auch Ganz klar und da sage offen und ehrlich.
Habe ich eine Lese Rechtschreibwäsche wie man auch bei mir lesen.
In Beiträgen und auch in meiner Signatur auch lesen kann. 
Da ich keiner von uns Perfekt ist sollte denn Wichtigen Punkte gern sagen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen  CrimsoN 1.9 (Christoph R.)


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGH Team,

sehr gerne würde ich den Lesertest durchführen.

Ich habe schon einige Erfahrung mit verschiedenster Hardware gemacht, darunter auch Graka-Kühler. Auf meiner HD 4870 habe ich einen Accelero S1 mit Turbo Modul verbaut, welcher neben dem Referenzkühler als Vergleich dienen kann.
Die restlichen Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere und erfülle ich bzw. werde ich nach bestem Gewissen erfüllen.

Gruß
N3utr4l1s4t0r


----------



## auRiuM (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

huuu,

ich berwerbe mich um den Lesertest. Ich bastel gerne an den Kühlmöglichkeiten meines PC's rum um die Hardware noch ein stückchen besser zu machen. Momentan habe ich auf meiner Powercolor 4870er 2 92er Lüfter draufgebastelt. Diese Konstrucktion kühlt zwar sehr gut, nur sieht sie absolut bescheiden aus. Da würde ich doch gerne mal etwas anderes Testen.


----------



## Demondudi (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!

Ich bin angehender Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und beschäftige mich schon seit langem mit Kühlung von PC Systemen. Mein eigener PC, darunter fällt die CPU (Q6600 3 GHz) und meine Grafikkarte (Radeon 4850 von Sapphire), wird schon ca. 2 Jahre durch eine selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung gekühlt und ruhig gehalten. An und für sich erfülle ich alle Forderungen! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den Grafikkartenkühler testen dürfte! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Demondudi


----------



## TK2142 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

*Hallo 
*
- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. 
*bin ich*
- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben 
*Ferien kommen jetzt und so hab ich genügent Freizeit*
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, Sie bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
*Davor hab ich keine Angst ich werde schon einen guten Bericht schreiben *
- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Grafikkartenkühlern besitzen 
*hab ich und habe* * genügend verschiedene Sachen um alles zu testen*
- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
*hab ich *
- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
*Ich bin definitiv in der Lage sehr gute, digitale Fotos zu machen, das  passende Equipment habe ich auch*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
*warum sollte man so was machen  *
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden 
*das schaff ich ohne probleme
*_
Es wäre schön wenn ir mich auserwählen würdet.
TK2142_


----------



## Draghollow (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hiermit auch als Grafikkartentester bewerben.
Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen und habe auch einige Erfahrungen als Case Modder gesammelt. Ich habe ein sehr leises System und kann daher auch die Lautstärke gut beurteilen, meine (übertaktete) GTX 275 liefert auch genug Hitze für diesen Aspekt . Im Moment arbeitet noch ein Kühler von Gainward auf der Grafikkarte, was wohl ein starker Konkurent wird, aber ich finde bestimmt noch ein oder zwei andere ältere Grafikkarten mit lauterem und schlechterem Lüfter. 
Mein System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
 -Intel i7 920 @ 3,16 Ghz (Kühler: Thor's Hammer Overclocker Edition)
 -Asus P6T
 -OCZ 6GB 1600 Mhz Cl7
 -Gainward GTX 275
 -bequiet! DarkPowerPro 650 Watt
 -Xigmatek Midgard Window (mit fünf regelbaren Lüftern)
 -250 GB HDD von Samsung
 -LG Laufwerk
Mir steht auch noch ein anderes Testsystem zur Verfügung, aber das ist nicht so wichtig, dass ich es auch noch aufführen müsste.
Ich hoffe, der Text ist nicht zu lang geworden und ich darf den Grafikkartenkühler testen.
mfg Draghollow


----------



## MainBrain (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Dann werde ich auch mal. 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für den Xigmatek Bifrost-Grakakühler.

Ich schraube schon seit gut 10 Jahren an PC´s und habe noch nie einen Computer von der Stange gekauft. Nachdem ich ein Opfer des OC-Trends geworden bin, musste ich mich natürlich auch sowohl bei der CPU als auch bei der Grafikkarte um bessere Kühlung kümmern.

Angefangen mit einer 9800Pro, bei der der Standardlüfter ausgefallen war und durch einen Arctic Cooling VGA-Silencer ersetzt wurde, bis zum Thermaltake DuOrb auf meiner jetzigen HD4850@700/1100MHz (per Bios), habe ich schon so einige (VGA)-Kühler montiert und getestet.

Gute WLP habe ich natürlich auch da (Arctic Silver V, Noctua NT-H1), so dass der Xigmatek auch seine volle Leistung entfalten kann.

Die restlichen Anforderungen erfülle ich auch nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. 

Somit bleibt mir nur noch zu hoffen, dass Ihr euch für mich als Tester entscheidet.

Grüße
MainBrain


----------



## korfe (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Die Voraussetzungen,die Ihr stellt,erfülle ich alle und akzeptiere sie!
Ich würde Mit dem Kühler eine Palit HD 4870 (1024 MB GDDR5) kühlen!

Da diese Grafikkartenkühler auch schon recht leise ist,würde mich der direkte Vergleich  interessieren,vor allem welche Temperaturen die GPU und die Spannungsteiler erreichen werden!

​


----------



## alucian (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hi Ich bewerb mich auch währ ja gelacht.
Vor allem weil ich sowieso an einen neuen grakalüfter gedacht hatte.
Ich hab eine Leadthek Winfast 9800gt mit singleslot Lüfter.
Ich erfülle Eure Anforderungen und würde mich freuen wenn ich den Kühler ausführlich für euch testen dürfte, um anschließend eine umfassenden Bericht zu schreiben (mit vieeeel Liebe). 
Mfg 
euer Alucian


----------



## mangel76 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hätte auch mal wieder Lust ein wenig zu basteln.

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Sapphire HD4850 mit Dual-Slot-Kühler. Da ich bei den anderen Teilen sehr auf geringe Geräuschentwicklung geachtet habe, ist sie eindeutig das lauteste Element in meinem System (Q9550, Gigabyte X-38, 2x320 GB Samsung, 4 GB DDR-1066 in einem CM 690, 6X120mm Lüfter mit Lüftersteuerung). Wäre schön, wenn die Lautstärke noch ein wenig verringert werden könnte, da mein PC im Schlafzimmer steht und auch zum Fernsehen genutzt wird. 

Einen schönen Tag noch
Stefan


----------



## Ace (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGH Team!
Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Xigmatek Bifrost zu Verfügung stellen,da es mich doch sehr Interessiert,wie sehr die Temps bei meiner Point of View GTX 285 2GB aussehen gegenüber des Original Kühlers.

Ich erfülle alle Bedingungen zu 100%,und habe auch schon einige Jahre Erfahrung mit diversen Grafik Karten,ob Wasser oder Luft Kühlung.
Es stehen auch mehrere Wärmeleitpasten zur Verfügung,um zu sehen ob sich noch ein paar Grad aus dem Kühler raus holen lassen.

Mein System besteht zur Zeit aus folgender Hardware:
CPU: i7-860 (bis 4GHz)
Mainboard: Asus Maximus III Formula
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill Trident 2000MHz
Grafik Karte: Point of View GTX285 2 GB
Kühler: Noctua  NH-U12P SE2
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard   

Gruß
Ace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hiermit würde ich mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. 

Als Grafikkarten kann ich zwei ATI HD4870, einmal eine Sapphire im ATI Design und eine Palit im Dual Sonic Design, sowie den Scythe Musashi auf beiden Karten zum Vergleich anbieten. 
Digitale Bilder kann ich selbstverständlich erstellen und verwende dazu eine Olympus E-510 DSLR.
Der deutschen Sprache bin ich, hoffe ich zumindest, in Ausdruck und Schrift auch mächtig. 
Beim Arbeiten an meiner Hardware gehe ich zumeist äuserst gewissenhaft und akribisch nach, da ich von vorneherein Schäden und Komplikationen, soweit möglich, vorbeugen möchte.

Da ich seit 1995 meine PC's selber baue habe ich auch das nötige Know How und Werkzeug um solche Modifikationen durchzuführen. 

Ich würde mich über eine positive Resonanz freuen.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo natürlich würde ich mich auch gerne als Grafikkartentester zu verfügung stellen.
Habe eine XFX Geforce 280GTX und habe den Referenzkühler durch einen Kühler von AC Accelero eXtreme GTX280 gewechselt.
Musste aber selber noch Veränderungen an dem Kühler von AC durch führen da bekannt ist das der Kühler für die Spannungswandler und die WLpads Mangelhaft sind.
Somit hätte ich die Möglichkeit zwei Top Kühler gegeneinander antreten zu lassen und ihre jeweiligen Stärken und Schwächen festzustellen, wie z.B. ab welcher Umdrehung die Lüfter der Kühler die jeweiligen Komponenten an der Grafikkarte vorteilhaft Kühlt und auch die Lautstärke zu vergleichen.
Währe erfreut den Grafikkartenkühler testen zu dürfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Seehr geehrte PCGH-Community
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Grafikkarten Kühlers Ximatek Bifrost VD1065.
Ich bin davon überzeugt das ich alle Kriterien zu ihrer vollsten Zufriedenheit erfüllen kann.
Im Moment ist eine übertaktete 4870 von Club 3d in meinem Rechner verbaut, gekühlt wird diese von einem Scythe Musashi.
Ich denke es würde auch für sie sehr interesant sein einen Vergleich zwischen dem sehr bekannten Musashi und diesem neuen Ximatek zu sehen.
Worauf ich auch besonders acht geben werde, ist die Lautstärke, da mein jetztiger Kühler geregelt angenehm leise ist und ich würde sehr gern überprüfen ob dies mit dem Ximatek auch so ist.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich den Kühler im Namen der PCGH testen dürfte.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Onkelz-Fan94


----------



## Nike334 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion,


Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und gehe in die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums und bin jetzt schon etwas länger im PCGH-X Forum angemeldet.
Ich habe bereits die Ehre gehabt einen solchen Lesertest durchführen zu dürfen (siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...9-lesertest-xigmatek-midgard-von-nike334.html), allerdings mit dem ebenfalls von Xigmatek entwickelten Gehäuse "Midgard" und es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, von daher würde ich gerne wieder einen solchen Test für PCGH und Xigmatek durchführen 

Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4 GHz+ (EKL Alpenföhn Brocken)
Asus P5Q Pro
XFX GTX260 XT (621/1.240/1.000 MHz --> bereits OC vom Hersteller, heizt sich gut auf 80 - 90° auf, würde dann natürlich noch mehr übertaktet werden^^)
Western Digital WD640AAKS 640GB HDD
Xigmatek Midgard mit 5 Gehäuselüftern

Der von Xigmatek neu vorgestellte Bifrost würde gegen den Referenzkühler meiner GTX260 XT von XFX antreten, welchen er sicher ausstechen wird .
Das würde ich liebend gern herausfinden und deshalb bewerbe ich mich hiermit für den Test des Bifrost
Meine GTX260 wird in Spielen wie z.B. Call of Duty 4 gerne 70° - 80° C heiß, unter Furmark springt sie immer über die 80° Grenze, kratzt auch manchmal an den 90° (je nach Raumtemperatur (Sommer/Winter)), weshalb dieser Kühler mir gerade recht käme. 
Bei mir würde es folgende Hauptkriterien geben:


Verarbeitung und Aussehen
Montage (Komplikationen u.s.w.)
Entkopplung der Lüfter
natürlich Lautstärke/Temperatur und somit Preis/Leistung
Kompatibilität mit Grafikkarten
Overclocking
 
Mein Test würde natürlich ausführlich gestaltet werden und zudem würde ich ihn objektiv behandeln und mich hier auch so ausdrücken. 
Eine Digitalkamera besitze ich (8.1 Megapixel) und könnte mir auch eine Digitale Spiegelreflex ausleihen, um noch qualitativere Bilder zu machen. 
In meinem Sysprofile, das ihr in meiner Signatur findet, könnt ihr ein paar Bilder meines PC's sehen und im M&M Bereich noch mehr Infos und Bilder (sind allerdings nicht ganz aktuell). 
Ich kenne mich für mein Alter sehr überdurchschnittlich mit PC's aus und wenn jemand meiner Bekannten Probleme hat, wendet er sich oft an mich.
Mit allen weiteren genannten Punkten habe ich keine Probleme und bin vollständig mit ihnen einverstanden und erfülle sie.
Zeit habe ich für diesen Test natürlich auch, sonst würde ich mich ja nicht bewerben  (Herbstferien ).
In Worten ausdrücken kann ich mich trotz meiner 16 Jahre hoffentlich ordentlich und sachgerecht, oder?  

MfG

nike334


----------



## sandrodadon (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGames Hardware-Gemeinde.

Ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Xigmatek Bifrost-Kühlers bewerben.
Mein Name ist Alessandro, ich bin 20 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW.
Hier die Gründe wesshalb ich mich beworben habe bzw wesshalb ich denke, der ideale Tester für das Produkt zu sein.:

Ich bin in gewisser Form ein "Silencer" d.h. ich hasse es wenn mein PC Geschäusche von sich gibt. Daher ist der Bifrost Kühler für mich ideal da er unterhalb der 20dB Grenze arbeitet. Meine Rückfragen bei Xigmatek selbst haben ergeben dass sich diese Angaben auf Volllast beziehen.

Aktuell nutze ich eine Geforce GTX 285 mit Stockkühler.
Laut Werk kommt dieser Kühler auf 42dB was mir viel zu hoch ist. 20-25 dB wären in meinen Augen / Ohren erträglich.
Unter Last kratz meine GTX an der 85°C Grenze - was ich natürlich mindern möchte.

Seit etwa 1 1/2 Wochen suche ich in diversen Foren (auch hier) nach Kühlern für meine GTX 285 und bin somit auch über Konkurrenten wie z.B. Thermalright T-Rad² GTX oder den bekannten Arctic Accelero XTREME GTX 280 gestoßen.
Der Bifrost Kühler war der dritte, aber auch vielversprechenste (<20dB) in meiner Top 3.

Ich wollte in den nächsten Tagen den Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 bei Caseking kaufen, wodurch ich auf diesen Lesertest gestoßen bin und mich registriert habe.
Dazu wurde mir mehrfach geraten Heatsinks von Scythe zu kaufen, "Scythe SCVCH-1000 VGA Heatsinks" um meinen Spannungswandler besser zu kühlen. (Wäre cool wenn die beim zukünftigen Tester dabei wäre, da in vielen Foren geraten wurde die Heatsinks für die SpaWa zu kaufen, da der Lieferumfang meist auf die 65nm Geforcekarten ausgelegt ist).

Mein Testsystem besteht aus einem i7 940 CPU gekühlt von einem Noctua NH-U12P SE2, einer Geforce GTX 285, 12GB Ram von Corsair, Gigabyte Mainboard GA-EX58-UD4P und Windows 7 x64 als OS.
Verpackt wird das ganze in einem NZXT Beta mit 3x120mm Lüftern.


Ich hoffe ich konnte euch sowohl von meinem technischen als auch sprachlichen Wissen überzeugen und würde mich sehr freuen, den Xigmatek Bifrost Kühler auf meiner GTX 285 testen zu dürfen.


Gruß
Sandro


----------



## DennisS20 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

Ich würde mich sehr freuen den Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 für Sie Testen zu dürfen und darüber einen ausfürhlichen Testbericht zu schreiben. 
Ich besitze eine 9600GT, habe diese übertaktet und dadurch ist die Temperatur auch schon ziemlich an der Grenze.

Ich habe die Möglichkeit Hochauflösende Bilder zu schießen und könnte vorher und nachher Vergleiche der Temperatur bei hoher (Ingame) und normaler Belastung zu machen.

Da Ich noch Schüler bin habe Ich auch Zeit einen ausfürlichen Testbericht mit Auswertung zu schreiben. Da Ich viele Tests lese bin Ich auch in der Lage welche zu verfassen und habe Ahnung davon.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Antwort freuen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Dennis


----------



## moddingfreaX (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich, ModdingfreaX, mich zum Lesertest des Xigmatek Bifrost VGA Kühlers. *Zum Testen steht mir eine hitzköpfige HD4850 sowie der wohl bekannte Scythe Musashi zur Verfügung.

- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
Das bin ich. Einigermaßen bekannt sogar 
- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben 
Mit Vergnügen!
Aye aye Sir! 
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, Sie bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
Das wird er nicht!
- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Grafikkartenkühlern besitzen 
Habe ich mehr als genug. 
- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
12 Jahre Deutschunterricht am Gymnasium waren schließlich nicht umsonst. 
- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
Meine Sony DSC-W130 steht bereit.
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
Das ist klar. 
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
Geht ja auch am schnellsten. 
- Bei einem gut aufgebauten und verständlich geschriebenen Test besteht die Möglichkeit, dass er in einer der kommenden Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware abgedruckt wird 
Das wäre schön.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
Dann könnte ich sie ja nicht testen. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester 
Da freu ich mich. 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürfen Sie Ihre Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
Werde ich zwar nicht nutzen, da ich exklusiv bei PCGHX bin, dennoch praktisch.
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden 
Mehr als genug Zeit. 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
Oh nein! Dann muss ich die Schrotflinte also wieder wegpacken? 

Schöne Grüße,
Euer ModdingfreaX


----------



## mramnesie (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Gerne möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Derzeit nenne ich eine 4890 mein Eigen, und fände es spannend den Xigmatek-Kühler gegen den aktuell montierten Musashi antreten zu lassen. 

Zur Erfahrung - nun, seit ich ca. 2005 einen Zalman ZM80D-HP auf einer geflashten NV 5900 XT (also@Ultra -das war ein ziemlich heisser Ofen!) verbaut habe, ist kaum eine meiner Grafikkarten @stock geblieben. Dabi waren: Zalman VF700 und 900 (je mehrfach), Arctic Cooling Silencer NV 5 und Ati 5 (auch je mehrfach), den ersten ZEROtherm GW 710 (glaube ich ward er genannt), den DuOrb von Thermaltake  sowie, neben dem aktuell verbauten Mausashi, auch der Bolide von Thermalright, der HR-03 (auf meiner geliebten EVGA 8800GTS 512) diesen Kühler zu verbauen war die schwerste OP!

Mein Hauptaugenmerk bezüglich meines Systems liegt auf dem "Magischen Dreieck des Computerbaus". In adaption an das "Magische Drei/Viereck" bekannt aus der BWL, habe ich die maßgeblichen Einflussfaktoren  Lautheit-Kühlung-Geschwindigkeit als Eckpunkte meines "Magischen Dreiecks" bestimmt. D.H. mein System muss leise, kalt und schnell sein. Und nach dieser Bestimmung spielt ein Grafikkartenkühler eine entscheidende Rolle. Hierbei findet noch der Leitspruch "Was mit Luft nicht geht, soll eben nicht sein" Anwendung, d.H. für mich ist Wasserkühlung nicht interessant.

So, nun hoffe ich genug gepoost zu haben um bei Eurer Auswahl Berücksichtigung zu finden - ich würde mich sehr freuen (meine letzte Bewerbung war für Euer SLI-System mit zwei MSI 6800GT´s)!

Grüße
mramnesie


----------



## Gargoul (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich möchte den CPU-Kühler testen,da ich PCGH seit dem 2. Heft lese. Ich habe mich öfter für Tests bei Euch beworben. Bis jetzt ohne Erfolg. Ich habe das xigmatek Midgart Gehäuse,eine Ati 4850 einen AMD 3800 x2 und 4 GB Adata Pc 800 Speicher. Ich kann Fotos mit einer Digital-Kamera machen und ich kann auch Schreiben. Ich würde mich freuen,für diejenigen einen Test zu machen,die PCGH als Richtung für die Auswahl ihrer Hardware benutzen. Viel Glück allen, die sich an der Auswahl beteiligen. Und viel Spass beim Testen.
Gruß Gargoul


----------



## ernei (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo,

also ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben.
Ich habe vor kurzem eine 8800GTS 512 mit original Kühler bei ebay ersteigert, diese wird mit OC für Folding@home eingesetzt.
Dabei hat diese 90 Grad bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl (gefühlt zu laut und zu heiss). Ich hatte eigentlich vor, bei der Karte ein Kühler Upgrade durchzuführen.
Jetzt werde ich aber erst mal warten ob ich ein PN bekomme!
Zu Ihren Bedingungen:

- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
*Jetzt schon über ein Jahr*
- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
*mach ich gerne*
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, Sie bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*ich beuge mich Eurem Urteil*
- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Grafikkartenkühlern besitzen
*ich habe zwei 8800GT umgebaut 1x VF900 und 1x Accelero S1*
- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*ordentliche Schreibe habe ich (wusste gar nicht, das die Handschrift so wichtig ist )*
- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Erfahrung=ja; HW=TZ5 und IXUS 430 (wenn es sein muss auch Analog, Dia oder Negativ) *
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*auch hier beuge ich mich Eurem Urteil*
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*bitte, bitte, bitte und nochmals bitte*
- Bei einem gut aufgebauten und verständlich geschriebenen Test besteht die Möglichkeit, dass er in einer der kommenden Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware abgedruckt wird
*wenn es sein muss! Dann würde ich zum ersten mal etwas von mir in einer Zeitung lesen und dazu noch in meiner Lieblinglese.
*


----------



## pavo92 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Guten Abend, 
Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Test des Kühlers bewerben.
Ich halte mich für diesen Test geeignet, da ich:
-mich sehr viel mit Hardware und deren Betrieb beschäftige, also relativ gutes Fachwissen habe.
-eine für diesen Kühler geeignete Grafikkarte (EVGA GTX260) besitze.
-als Schüler der 11. Jahrgangsstufe eines Sprachlichen Gymnasiums halbwegs gute Deutschkenntnisse verfüge.
-Probleme mit dem Stock Kühler der GTX habe, sowohl im Bezug auf die Temperatur, als auch auf die Lautheit.
-Jeden Test einer PC- Komponente mit voller Begeisterung durchführe (das ist, wie ich denke nach dem erstgenannten Punkt der wichtigste.)

Ich würde mich also freuen, wenn Sie sich für mich als Tester entscheiden würden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
pavo92


----------



## Fighting_Dave (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Test des neuen Xigmatek Grafikkarten Kühlers. Ich besitze eine Radeon HD 4890 welche leider mit Referenzkühler laut und vor allem zu warm ist. Daher habe ich gute Bedingungen für den bevorstehenden Test. Fotos werden natürlich auch gemacht um den Test zu dokumentieren und bis ins feinste Detail werden die Testabläufe beschrieben.

Ich bin sehr Hardwarebegeistert und schraube wo es nur geht an meinem Rechner daher würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen mich als Tester zu wissen.

Vielen dank und mit freundlichen Grüßen Dave


----------



## Jason22 (10. Oktober 2009)

*Bewerbung für den Test des "Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065"*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch als Tester 

Erstmal mein Sys :
Core 2 Quad Q6600 3,2 GHz mit Prolimatech Megahalems @ Noiseblocker XL1
MSI P45 Neo3-FR
4GB Geil Evo One 1066 MHz CL5
Samsung 642JJ 640 GB
LG GH22NS (DVD Brenner )
BeQuiet! Straight Power BQT-E6 550W
Coolermaster CM690
Windows Vista, 7 und XP (2000, 98, 95 und 3.1 sollte ich auch hier haben )

*nVidia GTX275* (von XFX)
Geht im Moment bis 720MHz Core.

Noch paar Sachen im Spoiler, damit das nicht stört 


Spoiler



- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
Hmm, wie kann ich blos hier Posten?^^

- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
Ja, wird gemacht 

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, Sie bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Wird liebevoll sein 

- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Grafikkartenkühlern besitzen
Ja, mit nem Zalman CNPS 900CU.
(Wenn ich das nich hinkriege, kenn ich auch leute die das können 
Aber geht.

- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Ja, hab ich 

- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Ja, mit einer Casio Exilim FC100, Sony H10 (Nich meine) und HP Photosmart 945. Ich kann mir auch ne DSLR ausleihen XD

- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen


- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details
kk 


- Bei einem gut aufgebauten und verständlich geschriebenen Test besteht die Möglichkeit, dass er in einer der kommenden Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware abgedruckt wird
Gerne 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen


- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester


- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürfen Sie Ihre Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Ist okay 

- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden
Ja, solang werd ich bestimmt nicht warten können 

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
Wie immer  



sonstige Sachen:
Erfahrung im Grafikkartenflashen 
Erfahrung im BIOSflashen

Falls mir noch etwas einfällt, Editiere ich das hier hin:


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hallo,

auch ich bewerbe mich als Lesertester für den Xigmatek Bifrost. Zurzeit besitze ich eine Sparkle Geforce 8800GT mit 512MB, die auch ohne Last gerne auf 70°C kommt. Dementsprechend heißt wird sie auch bei 3D-Anwendungen, über 100°C (trotz lauter Geräuschkulisse vom Lüfter) sind leider keine Seltenheit. Bisher hielt mich der Garantieverlust immer vom Tauschen des Lüfters ab, aber bei so einem Angebot kann man einfach nicht nein sagen. Fairerweise muss ich allerdings sagen, dass ich noch nie alleine einen Grafikkartenlüfter getauscht habe, ich bin aber trotzdem in der Lage dazu und würde zur Not auf fachmännische Hilfe holen können. 

Als Schüler habe ich genug Zeit einen umfangreichen Test zu schreiben, da wir nächste Woche Herbstferien haben. Bei diesem Test würde ich nach folgenden Kriterien beurteilen:


Lieferumfang, Verpackung
Aussehen
Montage
Kühlleistung im Vergleich zum Standartkühler
Lautstärke (evtl. wieder Vergleich)
Kompatibiliät zu anderen Karten
Fazit

Auf Wunsch teste ich natürlich gerne auch weitere Punkte, für gute Fotos wäre in jedem Falle gesorgt. Ich besitze eine Digitalkamera und eine Analoge SLR, hätte aber wahrscheinlich auch die Möglichkeit mir eine digitale Spiegelreflex für den Test zu leihen. 
Um meine Schreibqualitäten zu testen, könnt ihr euch gerne meinen Blog (aktuell zum Thema "Windows Seven") durchlesen. 

Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung konnte euch überzeugen, dass ich als Tester tauge. Über ein Testexemplar würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Viel Glück auch an alle anderen Bewerber!
MFG
Fighter3


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Xigmatek Bitfrost Grafikkartenkühlers bewerben. Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich gelesen, verstanden und akzeptiert.
Eine Kostprobe meiner Schreibkünste ist unteranderem in meinem Testbericht zur Asus Xonar Essence STX zu finden.
Testen würde ich mit meiner Geforce 9800GT Golden Sample von Gainward (non-Referenzdesign), oder mit einer GTX260-216.


----------



## |seluso| (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Bewerbe mich auch mal wieder für einen Lesertest. 
Der Kühler kommt auf einer 8800GTX zum Einsatz. Aus Intel Core i5-750, Gigabyte P55 UD3, 2 x 1024MB DDR3 CSX Diablo 2000 würde der rest des Systems bestehen. Genung Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten sollte ich haben, d.h. Overclocking, Lüfterwechsel und alles andere was dazu gehört ist kein Problem. Der Test wird sich im grobe wie folgt aufbauen: Daten; Verpackung und Inhalt; Impressioenen; Vergleich der Kühlleistung; Vergleich der Lautstärke. Alles weitere wie Einleitung, Fazit, etc. sollte klar sein, dass es mit einbezogen wird.

Grüße seluso


----------



## Oliver (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Grafikkartenkühler Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 - Tester gesucht*

Den glücklichen Zuschlag hat MainBrain mit folgender Bewerbung und dem nötigen Glück durch den Zufallsgenerator erhalten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1165056-post28.html

Alle anderen sollten dieses Unterforum/die PCGH-Seite im Auge behalten, der nächste Lesertest steht bald an


----------

